# folding tire vs non folding tire



## ctkeebler (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello is there a difference between a folding tire and no folding tire besides how it comes packaged.


Im specifically loking at the gatorskins for a bike trip im doing in july and want to have a spare tire. A folding tire would be easier to carry in my luggage but didnt know if there was a difference as the tire comes in folded and no folder versions. Thanks


----------



## RIL49 (Apr 27, 2012)

A non folding tire has a bit more weight than it's folding counterpart.


----------



## dpeters11 (Jan 30, 2011)

Its around 40 grams per tire lighter. Technically speaking, you might notice a lighter tire more than losing 40 grams (or 80 if both), just because the tire has the most rotational forces. But not necessarily something you will notice.

I'd go folding myself.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Wire or Folding? | Bike Noob
(name of web site is not meant as an insult  )


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

There's no difference in performance (except weight) once the tires are installed. The difference is only in the material used for the bead at the edge (metal wire vs. flexible kevlar fiber). The body and tread of the tires is the same. So folding is good to carry a spare on a tour.


----------



## ctkeebler (Feb 28, 2012)

den bakker said:


> Wire or Folding? | Bike Noob
> (name of web site is not meant as an insult  )


f

No insulttaken it was a good article. Wish I found that first I would not have asked the question here.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

The Wired versions are heavier, but usually cheaper.
To carry a spare tire, the folding are easier to tote. If you have panniers, there is a technique to 'fold' a Wired tire to a smaller 10" circle for storage and not damage the wire bead.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

JCavilia said:


> There's no difference in performance (except weight) once the tires are installed. The difference is only in the material used for the bead at the edge (metal wire vs. flexible kevlar fiber). The body and tread of the tires is the same. So folding is good to carry a spare on a tour.


The Folding Versions will stretch out a little under pressure after a while, and may be beneficial if you have an initial hard mount of your Tire-Rim combo.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

You could use non-folding tires on the bike, and a folding ties as a "carry along" spare.

In my 28 years of serious riding, I've ruined a tire on the road, only once.
.
.
.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I tried riding folding tires- but the roads are so bad out here (dirty, debris and pot holes) I consistently got flats. So I switched to hard cases- no issues.


----------



## ctkeebler (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the information. It seems I maynot even need go bring a tire on the trip, but it looks likes ill be buying folding tires when its time for a replacement.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Out-of-the-box, folding tires used to be harder to mount than non-folding tires. The Kevlar bead was not as "giving." I say "used to be" because I have not tried a non-folding tire in decades. Probably because there is a limited aftermarket for non-folding tires, their quality and variety is much more limited than the selection, price and quality of folding tires.


----------

